# Amouranth macht sich selbst Geschenk für eine Million Dollar



## AndreLinken (7. Dezember 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Amouranth macht sich selbst Geschenk für eine Million Dollar* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Amouranth macht sich selbst Geschenk für eine Million Dollar*


----------



## Lycaos (7. Dezember 2021)

Wie viele 'Artikel' zu dieser, ähem, 'Person' wollt ihr eigentlich noch bringen? Seid ihr dermassen verzweifelt auf Geldsuche, dass man sich dermassen prostituieren muss und dieser, nun ja, 'Dame' Aufmerksamkeit widmet?

Klar, ich könnte diese Anzeigen auch ignorieren, aber sie werden einem ja beinahe marktschreierisch auf der Frontseite ins Angesicht geklatscht.

Ehrlich, ich verstehe das nicht, in keinster Weise...


----------



## Desotho (7. Dezember 2021)

Ein Klick, zwei Klicks. Also offensichtlich funktioniert es


----------



## weazz1980 (7. Dezember 2021)

Lycaos schrieb:


> Wie viele 'Artikel' zu dieser, ähem, 'Person' wollt ihr eigentlich noch bringen? Seid ihr dermassen verzweifelt auf Geldsuche, dass man sich dermassen prostituieren muss und dieser, nun ja, 'Dame' Aufmerksamkeit widmet?
> 
> Klar, ich könnte diese Anzeigen auch ignorieren, aber sie werden einem ja beinahe marktschreierisch auf der Frontseite ins Angesicht geklatscht.
> 
> Ehrlich, ich verstehe das nicht, in keinster Weise...



Ich möchte solche Artikel eigentlich ignorieren... aber ich möchte der Redaktion einfach mitteilen, dass solche Artikel uninteressant, belanglos und keine "Gaming-News" sind!

Benennt euch einfach um und nennt euch "Internet-Bild"... dann weiß man wenigstens vorher was einen erwartet...


----------



## Lawry (7. Dezember 2021)

"Diese Anteile gewähren ihr im Gegenzug übrigens eine Buying Power in Höhe von etwas mehr als 44 Millionen Dollar."

Wird ein Margin-Konto sein. Was hat also die buying power mit "diesen (V) Anteilen"  zu tun? Ansonsten ein publicity stunt, der vermutlich von Visa bezahlt wurde.

Leute, heute erscheint "Thunder Tier One". Auch wenn man sonst nur den Landwirtschaftssimulator spielt, hätte eine News zu diesem Release mehr Gehalt für eine Spieleseite als dieser Boulevard-Quatsch, der noch nicht mal sonderlich gut recherchiert ist. No hard feelings.


----------



## Schalkmund (7. Dezember 2021)

> Erst im vergangenen Monat hatte sie erklärt, bereits jetzt ihr Kariereende bei Twitch vorzubereiten.



Das ist wohl auch besser so. Nicht ist trauriger als eine 30+ Twitchthot und die letzten Jahre ihres Leben für ihre verbliebenen 3 Simps mit speziellen Vorlieben weiter streamt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arrgh (7. Dezember 2021)

Sofern diese Frau keine Tiermasken aufhat und nicht entsprechende Geräusche von sich gibt, nehme ich keines ihrer Statements und keine ihrer Aktionen ernst.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (7. Dezember 2021)

Das Geld sollte sie für die Zukunft lieber anlegen. Diese Aufenthalte in den Betty Ford Einrichtungen sollen in den Staaten ja doch etwas kostspielig sein.

Viel Glück mit den Wertpapieren

 Ihr Manfred Krug


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (7. Dezember 2021)

arrgh schrieb:


> Sofern diese Frau keine Tiermasken aufhat und nicht entsprechende Geräusche von sich gibt, nehme ich keines ihrer Statements und keine ihrer Aktionen ernst.


Ähm ....


----------



## Vordack (7. Dezember 2021)

Lycaos schrieb:


> Wie viele 'Artikel' zu dieser, ähem, 'Person' wollt ihr eigentlich noch bringen? Seid ihr dermassen verzweifelt auf Geldsuche, dass man sich dermassen prostituieren muss und dieser, nun ja, 'Dame' Aufmerksamkeit widmet?
> 
> Klar, ich könnte diese Anzeigen auch ignorieren, aber sie werden einem ja beinahe marktschreierisch auf der Frontseite ins Angesicht geklatscht.
> 
> Ehrlich, ich verstehe das nicht, in keinster Weise...


BILD hat auch viele Abonnenten...

edit:  @weaz1990 hab das mit  Internet BILD erst später gelesen... 2 Dumme 1 Gedanke


----------



## arrgh (7. Dezember 2021)

Peacemaker-666 schrieb:


> Ähm ....


Dein Profilbild gefällt mir! Du hast nicht womöglich auch einen Twitch-kanal? 🤔


----------



## AgentDynamic (7. Dezember 2021)

Also unterhaltsamer als die Berichte um diese, wirtschaftlich sehr raffiniert vorgehende, junge Dame sind die Reaktionen auf eben diese.


Lycaos schrieb:


> Wie viele 'Artikel' zu dieser, ähem, 'Person' wollt ihr eigentlich noch bringen? Seid ihr dermassen verzweifelt auf Geldsuche, dass man sich dermassen prostituieren muss und dieser, nun ja, 'Dame' Aufmerksamkeit widmet?


Da PC Games auch über andere Personen aus den Sozialen Medien berichtet, die irgendwie über irgendwelche Ecken was mit Gaming zu tun haben und Karriere-technisch weit aus weniger erreicht haben als besagte virtuell verführende Frau, kann man hier wohl nicht von Prostitution sprechen.
Es wird einfach ein Markt bedient, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


Lycaos schrieb:


> Klar, ich könnte diese Anzeigen auch ignorieren,


Wenn man am Titel schon erkennt, das dass Thema uninteressant ist - nicht drauf klicken!


Lycaos schrieb:


> aber sie werden einem ja beinahe marktschreierisch auf der Frontseite ins Angesicht geklatscht.


Und auch auf dem Markt gilt: Ob man die kauft/klickt entscheidet man selbst, nicht der Verkäufer. 
Außer man heißt Peggy Bundy... 


Lycaos schrieb:


> Ehrlich, ich verstehe das nicht, in keinster Weise...


Man halte fest:
Der Artikel deutet schon auf einen drittklassigen Inhalt hin.
Das Thema selbst dreht sich über eine pseudo-prominente Selbstdarstellerin und ihrer finanziellen Zukunft, die sehr wahrscheinlich keiner der hier lesenden je erreichen wird.
Und TROTZDEM gibt meinen mittelscharfen Senf dazu.
Stimmt, das verstehe ich auch nicht.^^



weazz1980 schrieb:


> Ich möchte solche Artikel eigentlich ignorieren...


Tu es oder tu es nicht.
Es gibt kein Versuchen.
 - Meister Yoda


weazz1980 schrieb:


> aber ich möchte der Redaktion einfach mitteilen, dass solche Artikel uninteressant, belanglos und keine "Gaming-News" sind!


Kennen Sie das?
Sie empfinden einen Artikel als total uninteressant, belanglos und fehl am Platz?
Dann kaufen sie jetzt Nix-Klick!
JAAA genau:  Nix-Klick hilft ihnen mit Hilfe des hochentwickelten Brain.exe-Algorithmus  Berichte und Artikel zu filtern und nach Ihren Interessen zu beurteilen.
Jetzt neu, auch mit Pfefferminzgeschmack und Anti-Filmbericht-Funktion!!!


weazz1980 schrieb:


> Benennt euch einfach um und nennt euch "Internet-Bild"... dann weiß man wenigstens vorher was einen erwartet...


Na na, warum denn gleich die Bild?
Im Gegensatz zur Bild recherchiert PC Games ja scheinbar selbst bei Klatsch undTratsch aus der Gaming-Szene wenigstens bis zu einem gewissen Mindestmaß.
Bei der Bildzeitung rollt man bei einer Meldung erstmal mit dem Kopf über die Tastatur und formt daraus dann einen Text, mit dem gleichen intellektuellen Nährwert von benutztem Toilettenpapier. ;D

Aus den vermehrten Berichten zu der Dame wird aus dem Bild einer üblichen Bildschirm-Stripperin mehr eine erfolgreiche Geschäftsfrau mit Sinn für Internet-Trends und Flexibilität ins Sachen Selbstvermarktung.
 Das ist immerhin schon näher an Videospielen dran, als wenn man von den absurden Machwerken aus dem Elfenbeinturm namens Hollywood berichtet.^^


----------



## Vordack (7. Dezember 2021)

AgentDynamic schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zur Bild recherchiert PC Games ja scheinbar selbst bei Klatsch undTratsch aus der Gaming-Szene wenigstens bis zu einem gewissen Mindestmaß.



Da wir von Mindest*maß* sprechen, ich erwarte bei einer Rechersche dann aber bitte auch die Maße, ale Körpchengroesse usw.


----------



## jagger (7. Dezember 2021)

Oh Amouranth.. hab draufgeklickt


----------



## arrgh (7. Dezember 2021)

jagger schrieb:


> Oh Amouranth.. hab draufgeklickt


That's the spirit!


----------



## McDrake (7. Dezember 2021)

Ich bin eh nur hier wegen den Kommentaren


----------



## arrgh (8. Dezember 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_BUILPmr2hs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hmmmm


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 1149322 (8. Dezember 2021)

gelöschter Beitrag


----------



## knarfe1000 (8. Dezember 2021)

arrgh schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Extern eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Das Lecken am Mikro ist wirklich widerlich.


----------



## arrgh (8. Dezember 2021)

NoFu schrieb:


> @arrgh Was zum Teufel? Die leckt da nicht wirklich an einem Mikrofon-Ohr herum und der "Chat" dreht durch oder??? Wie kaputt muss man bitte sein?





knarfe1000 schrieb:


> Das Lecken am Mikro ist wirklich widerlich.


Ja, um mal kurz ein ernstes Wort auszusprechen: Es ist so was von erbärmlich sich in einer solchen Art und Weise der Öffentlichkeit zu präsentieren. Um Menschen, die für pecunia bereit sind ohne Weiteres sich selbst zu degradieren, sollte man immer einen großen Bogen machen. Umso trauriger, dass man Gesocks wie Amuramouranda so viel Aufmerksamkeit schenkt.

Und dieses dämliche Gefasel von wegen "brillante Geschäftsfrau" ist dermaßen grenzdebil. Wo liegt denn bitte der Genius darin, das Triebhafte zu vermarkten? Effizient? Sicher. Brillant? Also bitte.

Und klar: Die Scheinwerfer bleiben weiterhin auf diese Intelligenzallergiker gerichtet, solange es ein Publikum dafür gibt. Und das wird sich auch nicht so schnell ändern.


----------



## AgentDynamic (8. Dezember 2021)

arrgh schrieb:


> Ja, um mal kurz ein ernstes Wort auszusprechen: Es ist so was von erbärmlich sich in einer solchen Art und Weise der Öffentlichkeit zu präsentieren.


Stimmt, Sexworker sind erbärmlich, widerlich und abartig.
Verbieten sollte man sowas!
Denkt doch einer an die Kinder!!!!!!!


arrgh schrieb:


> Um Menschen, die für pecunia bereit sind ohne Weiteres sich selbst zu degradieren, sollte man immer einen großen Bogen machen.


Es stellt sich die Frage, wer wen degradiert.
Den die Frau vor der Kamera bleibt für 100% ihrer Kunden nur eines - unerreichbar.
Selbst seltene reale Treffen werden vorher vertraglich geregelt, durchgeplant und irgendwie PR-technisch verkauft.

Außerdem, ohne persönlich werden zu wollen, wer so sehr die Moralkeule schwingt, hat nicht selten selbst ein Andreas-Kreuz im Keller hängen.



arrgh schrieb:


> Umso trauriger, dass man Gesocks wie Amuramouranda so viel Aufmerksamkeit schenkt.


Meine Damen und Herren, wir haben hier eine neue Form des "Streisand-Effekts".
Aufmerksamkeit über Protest durch Dritte.
Faszinierend. ^_-


arrgh schrieb:


> Und dieses dämliche Gefasel von wegen "brillante Geschäftsfrau" ist dermaßen grenzdebil.


Sie ist Multimillionärin.
Du auch?
Das war sie jedoch schon vor der kontroversen Kamera-Karriere, soweit PC-Games richtig berichtet hat.^^
Alle anderen Macher mit Inhalt dieser "Art" unterliegen den gleichen Risiken und Gesetzmäßigkeiten wie normale Streamer auch.
Da sie es zu einem gewissen Bekanntheitsgrad gebracht hat und sich lange hält, ist zumindest bemerkenswert.
Vor allem auf einer so kurzlebigen Bühne wie dem Internet.


arrgh schrieb:


> Wo liegt denn bitte der Genius darin, das Triebhafte zu vermarkten? Effizient? Sicher. Brillant? Also bitte.


Erstens: Sie investiert ja offensichtlich nicht nur in ihr genetisch attraktives Äußeres sondern auch in andere, nicht so anzügliche Möglichkeiten der Geldproduktion, wie man im Artikel lesen kann.
Sie hat also ein halbwegs fundiertes Wissen und Gespür für wirtschaftliche Faktoren und/oder eine gute Beratung.

Zweitens: Das Triebhafte zu vermarkten ist oberflächlich betrachtet vielleicht einfach aber aufgrund der hohen Konkurrenz und eben strenger Regelwerke seitens Plattformen wie Youtube & Co. nicht so leicht umzusetzen wie man meinen könnte.
Dort entsprechende Spielfelder mit Schlupflöchern zu finden zeugt von Phantasie und Ideenreichtum, was sie ja nun mehrfach demonstriert hat.

Der "Genius" liegt nicht in dem Markt als solches sondern in dem wie sie dort agiert.
Das kann man natürlich unglaublich verwerflich finden oder nicht.
Dem prallgefüllten Körbch... äh Konto von Ms. Amouranth geht das am wohlgeformten Hintern vorbei.^^


arrgh schrieb:


> Und klar: Die Scheinwerfer bleiben weiterhin auf diese Intelligenzallergiker gerichtet, solange es ein Publikum dafür gibt. Und das wird sich auch nicht so schnell ändern.


Wie ist die Luft auf dem hohen Ross?
Hat man auch genügend Steine parat um als Erster zu werfen?


----------



## arrgh (8. Dezember 2021)

...


----------



## Chemenu (8. Dezember 2021)

Vordack schrieb:


> Da wir von Mindest*maß* sprechen, ich erwarte bei einer Rechersche dann aber bitte auch die Maße, ale Körpchengroesse usw.


Als Bayer muss ich hier intervenieren. Wir messen Maß in Bier. Oder war’s anders rum… egal. 
Und ja, Ale schmeckt auch. Weißt ja eh.


----------



## arrgh (8. Dezember 2021)

Werter Herr,

in der Regel lasse ich mich nicht auf irgendwelche Streitgespräche mit wildfremden Menschen im Internet ein, da ich absolut keinen Reiz darin sehe. Da Sie aber förmlich nach meiner Aufmerksamkeit schreien, will ich Ihnen dieses eine Mal kurz entgegenkommen.

Nun denn:



AgentDynamic schrieb:


> Stimmt, Sexworker sind erbärmlich, widerlich und abartig.
> Verbieten sollte man sowas!
> Denkt doch einer an die Kinder!!!!!!!


Sie vergleichen hier zwei komplett unterschiedliche Phänomene. Wollen Sie ernsthaft die Öffentlichkeitswirksamkeit einer Prostituierten mit jener einer Streamerin mit Millionenpublikum vergleichen? Ernsthaft?



AgentDynamic schrieb:


> Außerdem, ohne persönlich werden zu wollen, wer so sehr die Moralkeule schwingt, hat nicht selten selbst ein Andreas-Kreuz im Keller hängen.


Offensichtlich wollten Sie durchaus persönlich werden, andernfalls hätten Sie sich diesen Kommentar erspart. Sie sollten daran arbeiten, konsequenter zu werden.  



AgentDynamic schrieb:


> Meine Damen und Herren, wir haben hier eine neue Form des "Streisand-Effekts".
> Aufmerksamkeit über Protest durch Dritte.
> Faszinierend. ^_-


Sie sind also Abonnent der Brigitte-Zeitschrift und lesen gern die darin enthaltenen "anspruchsvollen" Artikel. Das freut mich für Sie. Allerdings muss ich Sie darauf hinweisen, dass Ihnen der wesentliche Gedanke entgangen ist. Mir geht es um Folgendes: Ein Nachrichtenmedium hat nun mal auch die Verantwortung, zu erwägen, welche Nachrichten man an die Rezipienten herantragen will/soll/kann und welche nicht. Selbst ein Unterhaltungsmedium wie etwa PCGames ist von dieser Verantwortung nicht befreit.

Und wenn nun über besagte Dame permanent berichtet wird, so erweitert man den Wirkungsradius derartiger Individuen, welche die Dreistigkeit besitzen, sogar im Schlaf nach Spenden zu betteln. Um es klarer auszudrücken: Es handelt sich bei dieser Dame schlichtweg um eine Internet-Bettlerin, die ihre Brüste in die Kamera hält und den Grenzdebilen dadurch das Geld aus der Tasche lockt. Solchen Figuren immer wieder eine Plattform anzubieten und das Ganze als "News" zu bezeichnen, ist eine durchaus bedenkliche Angelegenheit.



AgentDynamic schrieb:


> Sie ist Multimillionärin.
> Du auch?


Die Tatsache also, dass ein Individuum Millionen anhäuft, lässt Sie zwangsläufig auf eine gewisse Brillanz schließen. Dieser Logik folgend, stünde also ein Millionenerbe mit schwerstgradiger Intelligenzminderung auf der gleichen Stufe wie ein Bill Gates.



AgentDynamic schrieb:


> Der "Genius" liegt nicht in dem Markt als solches sondern in dem wie sie dort agiert.


Lesen Sie sich diesen von Ihnen verfassten Kommentar aufmerksam durch und danach schauen Sie sich bitte anschließend dieses Video hier an:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_BUILPmr2hs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Das tun Sie nun 2x täglich und zwar eine Woche lang. Danach überdenken Sie Ihren Kommentar nochmals.



AgentDynamic schrieb:


> Wie ist die Luft auf dem hohen Ross?
> Hat man auch genügend Steine parat um als Erster zu werfen?


Danke, herrlich ist sie. Wie läuft's mit der Stallarbeit?  

Aber auch hier scheint mir, dass Sie die Essenz meiner Kritik nicht so wirklich verstehen. Was ich vorrangig kritisiere, ist nicht die Person, sondern die PersonA, sprich dasjenige, was mir durch ihre Streams usw. veranschaulicht wird. Zu was anderem habe ich ja auch gar keinen Zugang. Und es steht nun mal jedem zu, dasjenige, was ein Individuum in die Öffentlichkeit hineinträgt, zu hinterfragen und zu kritisieren. Verstehen Sie das? Ich kritisiere das Produkt, nicht den Menschen. In diesem Sinne ist keine moralische Unfehlbarkeit von mir als Privatperson notwendig.

So. Sehen Sie es mir bitte nach, wenn ich mich kurz gefasst habe, allerdings muss ich ein paar Twitch-Streams verfolgen, Sie verstehen. Ihr etwas laienhaft vorgetragenes sophistisches Gefasel war jedenfalls durchaus unterhaltsam. Allerdings habe ich den Eindruck gewonnen, Sie wären mehr in ihre eigenen Worte verliebt als im Diskurs und Austausch. Dies könnte Sie eventuell mal überdenken.

Ich küsse Ihre Äuglein, Ade!


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (9. Dezember 2021)

arrgh schrieb:


> Dein Profilbild gefällt mir! Du hast nicht womöglich auch einen Twitch-kanal? 🤔


Ist im Profil verlinkt 

Aber mal zum Thema: Ich würde mich an ihrer Stelle aber auch so schnell es geht anderweitig absichern und von einzelnen Plattformen unabhängig machen. Gerade die Sperren sprechen ja schon dafür, dass es auf Twitch ganz schnell wieder vorbei sein kann mit dem Ruhm und der Reichweite.


----------

